# Dyed cubes!!!



## Underwatercuber (May 16, 2017)

Just dyed my first cube and it looks awesome! It's a violet Mohuan Shousu Chuwen 2x2. I also found a very large selection of dye "recipes" that I could use to hypothetically make a cube any color! I am super excited for this and I might even team up with a local cubing store (Olivers twisted puzzles) to start selling them. I also am going to work on making stickerless cubes that for once will have customizable shades and will be able to have colors that look super nice 

anyway just want to hear any thoughts on this


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 16, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BUKHsecgXKF/
Here's the picture


----------



## Hazel (May 16, 2017)

How does it affect turning quality?


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 16, 2017)

So far it feels the exact same if not better, I can tell no difference whatsoever


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 29, 2017)

I would spend several hours testing it before committing to anything. Make sure it doesn't come off making your hands or other things dirty or the actual puzzle fades.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 29, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> I would spend several hours testing it before committing to anything. Make sure it doesn't come off making your hands or other things dirty or the actual puzzle fades.


I have had them for a while and nothing like that has occurred. I have also washed it and no dye comes off. The dye is in the plastic itself and not just on the surface in it.


----------

